
Astronauts Prepare for Spacewalk to Assemble Giant Robot - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,338082,00.html
======
xirium
Perhaps I access Mecha Image Of The Day ( <http://www.miotd.com/> ) too
frequently but my first thought was a giant space mecha. Am I the only one?

